
Show HN: Commandeer 0.2.2 Released – Multi-Cloud Desktop App, New Service – EC2 - commandeer
https://getcommandeer.com
======
popey
Interesting! I'd not seen this before. I like the idea of a central place to
manage these services, because I find some of them have utterly impenetrable
UIs. Good if you're using multiple services.

I work on Snapcraft. As this is an electron app, you might want to consider
making a snap of it available in the Snap Store, so it's more widely
discoverable by developers on Linux desktops. I wrote a blog post detailing
how over here [https://snapcraft.io/blog/bringing-electron-applications-
to-...](https://snapcraft.io/blog/bringing-electron-applications-to-linux)

I'd be happy to help promote the application if/when you choose to land it in
the Snap Store.

~~~
commandeer
Very cool! Yea, we want to add these into the Windows Store and Mac Store
shortly, and were investigating stores for Linux as well. Shoot me a message
on our chat on the sote and we can talk. We have availability on Linux
already, so this would be ideal to help more devs find out about our service.

